# Rib rack info needed



## dabdesign (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm going to need to put together, or buy, a couple rib racks.  Right now when I smoke ribs (spare), I cut them into about 4-5 rib sections.  I can fit 3 racks on my smoker this way.  However, that's not enough!  lol  I cut them mainly for handling.  It's so much easier to handle a few ribs than it is a whole rack.

Looking for opinions on the best racks for spares.  The ones I"m finding online, just don't look like they're high enough to support spare rib sections, let alone full racks.  I'm not above building one (have tools and ability to make whatever).  If you have a home built rack, post pics!  I would love to steal some ideas.  hehe

Dustin


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dustin I found one at a local Meijer store that fit the bill.  It's a rib roast / rib rack.  I had 2 sets of the Weber rib racks and they offered little support.  I forget the brand name and am still trying to find it online.

I'll see what I can find.  I would say if you're making your own make sure you're not cutting off any air flow.

Edit:  It's the Grand Gourmet rib rack.  I can't find a picture of it to save my life but if you have a Meijer around they'll probably have it.

It won't say rib rack though it'll say something about roast rack.  Its reversible.  This held my St. Louis style ribs perfectly.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is one that looks like pretty good size.


Not sure how about the non stick part but overall looks pretty decent.

This one looks a little beefier


I just googled rib rack and there were quite a few that came up under the shopping section.  Amazon has quite a few as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the ones I use from Home Depot and there are spikes on the end for potatoes or corn too - $15


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got two of these Grill Pro Rib Racks with Pans... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Grill-Pro-N...011?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c68cd22b

I did 8 racks of St. Louis cut Ribs with no issues. They are not as heavy a gauge metal as some but did a good job supporting the ribs even after Foiling...JJ


----------



## dabdesign (Jun 15, 2012)

I hate buying stuff online without seeing it first!  lol  After your guys suggestions, I went to the bbq supply place up in the "big city" (I live about 40 miles from Wichita, KS) to take a look at what they had.  I ended up grabbing the one in the 2nd link you posted, RowdyRawhide.  I'm going to give it a shot and see how it works out.  Looks and feels pretty sturdy.  If it doesn't hold up to my expectations, I'll go the route of making my own. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 15, 2012)

America's Test Kitches does some really great reviews and testing off all kinds of stuffj - they recomend this:


----------



## dabdesign (Jun 15, 2012)

JIRodriguez said:


> America's Test Kitches does some really great reviews and testing off all kinds of stuffj - they recomend this:


They had one similar to that at the place I stopped by.  But since I don't see myself needing one for a roast (or whatever else you put on the "bottom" side, I decided to go with the one mentioned above.  If I remember correctly, the one you mentioned was a bit flimsier (not to the point that I shunned away immediately) than the one I picked up.


----------

